# Reference point changes between glasses and contact?!



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Happy New Years all.
I've searched the forum and Google about this issue but I haven't found anything..

SO since I've started this hobby, I've been using my glasses(pretty thick lenses,since I'm crazy blind) and my aiming, stance, reference point, anchor is all set. Got comfortable with all and pretty good with the repetition. My preference being OTT Being able to hit my spinners 8 out of 10 times from 22ft. 
My issue here is that I have gone back to contacts and noticed that all my shots are going left. Same stance, anchor and everything. So moving my reference point to the middle of the forks like TTF.
Has anyone else had this issue, and if so what did you do to situate this? It very frustrating having to change reference point or anchor on the same frame because of a glasses or contacts change..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is often surprising how little you have to move things to get thrown off. I saw once where it was said that if the moon was stationary and you aim at the middle of it and are off a millimetre, by the time your shot gets there you have missed by miles. Same principle in miniature. Sigh and start over. You'll get it back sooner than when you started the first time.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

*sigh* it's like getting your cartridge pulled out of your N64 before you have a chance to save the game..... Well, New Year, New techniques I suppose. I'd hate to change my anchor point since it's pretty comfy and the same for each frame, and bow. Maybe figure out head position or something to get that reference back on track.. Thank you @flipgun


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sayaaaaah said:


> Maybe figure out head position or something to get that reference back on track.. Thank you @flipgun


With a left hand hold...
It may be that you're tilting your head more without the glasses. I went from no glasses to glasses and I didn't see a difference, but I'll bet that with the thicker lenses that possibly, you didn't tilt your head as much. If you still have your glasses, put them on and see if that's it. Either way, if you put them on, see if you're still on target and see if you see a difference.

For me, I pull to my earlobe only because it's the most comfortable, I don't mess with my anchor point from there because I've been shooting the same way for decades. But at 30 yards, I'm dead on. I adjust my aim on the target for different distances. 
Have you changed slingshots? If you're shooting to the left with a left hand hold, you can rotate your hand a bit left, tilting the slingshot up a bit, and it will move your shot to the right also. 
What kind of slingshot?


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

That is true with the glasses thing. I put my glasses on and it takes less of a head tilt for my to line up my bands with my thick lenses. So next time I practice. I think I'm going to have to scoot up my anchor point to compensate for that tilt. 
As of right now I'm using this random amazon slingshot as my main since it was my very first (since getting serious about this hobby) but I got about 6 frames from GZK my new favorite being the black knight hammer, im also enjoying the feel of tubes with his 316L frog slingshot. I lightly shoot all of them, and with glasses on my reference point is the same, but with contacts they all shoot left, but I primarily shoot my amazon pinch grip one, I have this thing where I can't move onto using a different primary slingshot until I have full mastery of the one I'm using.. 
Oh and I have a SS hammer xt, also shoots left with contacts


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

First, I would close your eyes, then tilt your head, then draw back to where it feels best to you. Then open your eyes, shoot at a dot on some paper or a target at least 3 shots to get a group. Then I would change my aim point on the sling to match. You may find that pulling to where you're the most comfortable, gets you the best groups. If you're still shooting left, then tilt your hand until it all comes together


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wear your contacts, put a patch over one eye, then put your glasses on and shoot.

If that doesn't solve the situation, give a bear a haircut.

THWACK!


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> First, I would close your eyes, then tilt your head, then draw back to where it feels best to you. Then open your eyes, shoot at a dot on some paper or a target at least 3 shots to get a group. Then I would change my aim point on the sling to match. You may find that pulling to where you're the most comfortable, gets you the best groups. If you're still shooting left, then tilt your hand until it all comes together


My thinking exactly, thanks definitely will do this on my next day off!



THWACK! said:


> If that doesn't solve the situation, give a bear a haircut.
> 
> THWACK!


If Reed's idea doesn't work I'll forward give this a try.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> It is often surprising how little you have to move things to get thrown off. I saw once where it was said that if the moon was stationary and you aim at the middle of it and are off a millimetre, by the time your shot gets there you have missed by miles. Same principle in miniature. Sigh and start over. You'll get it back sooner than when you started the first time.


Very true about the moon analogy.

If one looks at the moon through a telescope, and a small hippo alights upon the telescope, your moon will suddenly disappear.

You might need to realign... That's why "red dot" aiming devices for telescopes are popular theses days, damn hippos are everywhere!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Reed Lukens said:


> First, I would close your eyes, then tilt your head, then draw back to where it feels best to you. Then open your eyes, shoot at a dot on some paper or a target at least 3 shots to get a group. Then I would change my aim point on the sling to match. You may find that pulling to where you're the most comfortable, gets you the best groups. If you're still shooting left, then tilt your hand until it all comes together


I'm glad that I don't have that situation, because if I tried your suggestion of closing my eyes, I'd fall to the floor (it's a gravity thing), because of elderly hypertension (I'll be 76 in three months) - I'd lose my balance.

That's why, when riding my Kawasaki Ninja 400 KRT racing/sport motorcycle, I tend to keep both eyes open and in line with the horizon.

THWACK!


----------

